# Introducing Jake!



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

I am a new member here, so thought it would be good to introduce my furbaby, Jake! He is a crossbreed, but as he was from an unwanted litter and found his way to a rescue centre, his cross isnt known. if anyone has any ideas what is in there, i would be happy to hear.


















the mark on his back is a recent scar (you can still kinda see where he was shaved) due to an accident in among some trees! although people always think it is bird poop!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Well whatever he is, he sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks :smile:


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

thought i would add some more...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's got a beautiful face on him and looks happy and well cared for. I wouldn't have the foggiest what he could be crossed with, actually I'm trying hard to think of what type of dogs have a curly tail like that. Cute.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Love the picture with the one ear standing up! Very cute boy, do we really care what our dogs are anyway! We love them just the same.....


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I love his nose! And, I agree with whiteleo...love the picture with his ear standing up.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's a handsome boy! And lucky to have such a wonderful life...thank you so much for adopting him and giving him everything!

From the pictures you provided, I think he is a Basenji mix. From his overall mass/size, tail curl and coat color its a close match I'd say...

Here's some pictures to compare him to:


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

I was also going to suggest Basenji mix. Does he bark, or does he have more of a yodel? His muzzle looks very strong, and his ears are trying to flop, not like a Basenji, so I am not sure of the other part of the mix. Maybe a lab? How much does he weigh?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I can see some border collie in there, maybe a border collie/basenji/lab mix? I love the super curly tail!


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks everyone :smile: i dont mind what mix he is, i just think its fun to guess :biggrin: 

basenji is a breed i had thought he could be mixed with, especially due to the tail lol. i think facially he is very similar to a basenji as well. 

he went through phase when both ears stuck up, when he was about 5/6 months but then one day he woke up, and his ear just flopped down lol. 









he does bark, but very very rarely... and he has a very deep manly bark lol. he weighs 25kg. i think border collie is in somewhere in there, he has many BC behaviours and the rescue centre said he was BCx (although they didnt know that for definite). 

he also loves to dig, and loves to chase rabbits... when he gets on the scent (and he has a brilliant nose) he will get all excited with his tail flopping about (it doesnt so much 'wag' what with that curl lol). so i think their maybe so kind of terrier in there too.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You know, I reckon I can see some German Shepherd as well, its just something in the face and especially the ears. 25kg equals about 55lbs, so whatever it is, he's got something big thrown in there. 
And, you are right, it is fun to guess. It sounds like you've got a real character on your hands!


----------

